# I hate losing lures.



## Ir0nMan (Mar 4, 2018)

Lost 2 lures this week both were around 8 bucks including leaders.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

If your not losing lures your probably not fishing them right.......


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Ir0nMan said:


> Lost 2 lures this week both were around 8 bucks including leaders.


Stay away from musky fishing or you'll have a stroke!


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Yes that puts me in a bad mood also. If the fish are on a good bite then I don't seem to mind as much but if I only have that one lure they are hitting , and then lose it,,I'm pron to have a stroke.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

glasseyes said:


> Yes that puts me in a bad mood also. If the fish are on a good bite then I don't seem to mind as much but if I only have that one lure they are hitting , and then lose it,,I'm pron to have a stroke.


That's why you buy at least two of each.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Fish break you off or a snag? If snagged get a lure retriever. A must have for my type of fishing where lures start at $20 and go up...


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Flathead76 said:


> That's why you buy at least two of each.



true but usually if i find the lure the want the most, i only seem to have one of them with me, and Im sure the fish know this.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

I really hate loosing a lure right after I tie it on, like the first cast. There will be a few (F) bombs going off.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

MuskyFan said:


> Fish break you off or a snag? If snagged get a lure retriever. A must have for my type of fishing where lures start at $20 and go up...


X 2. Only so much you can do from shore, but in a boat I always carry one. They work really well on most snags. Lots of different types that are inexpensive and you can even make your own.


----------



## dhf125 (May 5, 2014)

I bought a cabelas snagmaster a couple weeks ago. I have not used it yet, but it got good reviews. I hope it will save me some money because I lost crankbaits trolling last year.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

All Eyes said:


> X 2. Only so much you can do from shore, but in a boat I always carry one. They work really well on most snags. Lots of different types that are inexpensive and you can even make your own.
> View attachment 259388
> View attachment 259390


Not lost a 1 from you. ... yet


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Ir0nMan said:


> Lost 2 lures this week both were around 8 bucks including leaders.


what was your setup ?
use 30# power pro and 20# seaguar fluorocarbon not visible leeder,for musky use 50# seaguar.
you will loose few lures.
if you like to retreve lures from shore,you would have to use 16' painters handle to rise your line and put retreve on line and it will slide to your lure,retrever i use clip with chain.
convert the painters handle to net,this way you can use that as net or retrever.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Don’t musky fish! I snagged a 125 dollar bait 10 minutes into using it thank god for lure retriever. Have lost a few 35$ + baits sucks


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

K gonefishin said:


> Don’t musky fish! I snagged a 125 dollar bait 10 minutes into using it thank god for lure retriever. Have lost a few 35$ + baits sucks


I wish I could afford to lose a lure that expensive lol


----------



## sharp33 (Mar 30, 2015)

I get upset at losing roadrunners ! lol


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

K gonefishin said:


> Don’t musky fish! I snagged a 125 dollar bait 10 minutes into using it thank god for lure retriever. Have lost a few 35$ + baits sucks


Supernatural Big Baits will leave a Supernatural Big Hole in your heart once you feel that tug and realize it isn't a fish


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

lol many years ago I watched an associate who was a want-to-be professional put his brand new, $200 rig on the gunnel for just a minute to grab a beverage ... he couldn't out fish us with our $25 combos but he wanted to be on the FLW tour ...back then that was really a lot of dough for a rod and reel ... when he turned back around he knocked his rig right into lake erie, kind of slow-mo, tipped up, balanced precariously for a couple seconds, sort of like a cartoon, as he tried desperately to grab to rod with his hands full of beer  the rest of the boat had a good chuckle at his expense and he didn't hear the end of that for a while if ever, but he saw absolutely no humor in the situation whatsoever  we bought him one of those gizmos that you'd have for the grandkids, connects to the rod and something solid like you or the boat, but he didn't think that was funny either, some people have no sense of humor  I try to find equipment that works well for a minimal cost because I hate losing even a perch rig  not sure my heart could stand using lures that cost $20-30 or more, I couldn't bring myself to break it off, I'd have to go diving  that $125 one better come with a girl to massage your aching body after you tried for 3 hours to save it, sounds more like something you'd frame and hang in your den


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I lost my f14 fire tiger to the pymatuning causeway last night. Had so many pin holes from big toothy it was probably time for a new one i tell myself.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

I get my rapalas cheap so it doesnt bug me at all to lose them. Everytime I have a buddy lose one they get all bent out of shape... I just laugh and say 3 bucks no biggie. (Average) if a few bucks here and there get lost fishing isnt your sport!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

At what point does one take a swim for a lost bait? At $440 a pop, it may be hard not to. 
http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Roman_Made_Mother_Swimbait/descpage-RMMSB.html


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

ldrjay said:


> I get my rapalas cheap so it doesnt bug me at all to lose them. Everytime I have a buddy lose one they get all bent out of shape... I just laugh and say 3 bucks no biggie. (Average) if a few bucks here and there get lost fishing isnt your sport!


Really , . I started making my own lead head jigs years ago because I was upset about having to spend money on jigs every time out crappie fishing.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

All Eyes said:


> At what point does one take a swim for a lost bait? At $440 a pop, it may be hard not to.
> http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Roman_Made_Mother_Swimbait/descpage-RMMSB.html


440 a pop I'm investing in a snorkel and mask, flippers,


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I guess my question is , what in the world does a $400 lure look like, I didn't know there was such a thing. I live in the dark.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

All Eyes said:


> At what point does one take a swim for a lost bait? At $440 a pop, it may be hard not to.
> http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Roman_Made_Mother_Swimbait/descpage-RMMSB.html


That's a great illustration of the saying "Baits are made to catch fishermen."


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

glasseyes said:


> I guess my question is , what in the world does a $400 lure look like, I didn't know there was such a thing. I live in the dark.


Lol my kayak didnt even come close to 400$! Thats crazy!!! The most expensive baits i buy are xraps,lol.....


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Anyone who’d pay $400.00 for a lure deserves to lose it! That’s why the costs of all fishing gear is getting to the point of outrageous! The more people keep paying these ridiculous prices for gear the more the average fisherman will be affected! Jmho!


----------



## Bustin'bass (Jun 5, 2016)

It took me 2 months to decide to buy a Whopper Plopper for $12.99.


----------



## Ir0nMan (Mar 4, 2018)

Bustin'bass said:


> It took me 2 months to decide to buy a Whopper Plopper for $12.99.


That's an awesome topwater. I gave one away for free.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Bustin'bass said:


> It took me 2 months to decide to buy a Whopper Plopper for $12.99.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

I fish quite a lot and there for I do loose some lures. Ticks me off at times but that's the price you pay.. About 5 years ago for some stupid reason I bought 4 Lucky Craft Pointer's. I casted 1 about 3 times and took it off. I've never used that one or the other 3 again. They sure look pretty sitting in one of my tackle box's. I just can't bring myself to throw those 15 dollar lures.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I also fish a lot, the most I've paid for a lure I think is around $7.00, and when I lose one I get a sick feeling in my gut, I know I'm going to lose them eventually, its just that when I do it still bothers me.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

I hate losing a crank bait that's not made any more and it is my last one.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I carefully started paying attention to my "money lures" a couple years ago. Between that and learing that you need to literally throw your lure into hellish situations and then bump the stump, the rocks, sticks, twigs, leaves, mud, old cars and corpses that are properly weighed down in order to catch fish... well, I have resolved to finding the lures that work for me and buying multiples.

That being said, it would make me sick to buy multiples and find out its no longer made....


----------

